# Deer Summer sausage



## oxicottin (Mar 17, 2007)

Just thought you guys would want to see my venison in action!!! This is my first smoke with the Masterbult smoker...


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh MY!!!!                  i just fell off my chair
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




can i tell you i wanna be your new best friend!!!
those look fantastic, your gonna have a great summer of snacks there, BTW.....................where do you live????          i'll be on the way shortly!


                                                                       bubba


----------



## oxicottin (Mar 17, 2007)

they are about ready to come out and I have two chickens that go in after them I will have to post the results!! The Masterbuilt is working way better than antispated. I usually use my GOSM but wanted to try an electric. One thing though about the masterbuilt. I have noticed that the right side is browning more than the left so if you have your racks full rotate half way threw the cooking cycle.


----------



## linescum (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll trade ya a flatulant dog and a leaky inner tube for a couple of them.MAN them things look absolutly great. looks like i'm gonna have to get my hunting license back next year. i have a killer deer bologna recipe i'll have to post


----------



## oxicottin (Mar 17, 2007)

I usually get about 6 deer a year. I live in West Virginia and we are allowed around 11 or so but dont quote me on that! I make smoked hams out of the rear legs which is ok if I can find a good recipe/brine. Mine usually taste a little salty for my taste but everyone seems to love them. A good recipe would be great if anyone has one


----------



## dacdots (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey there OXICOTTIN your the first member Ive seen from WV.I live in Ripley,thats Jackson County about 35 miles north of Charleston,if youve never heard of it.Good to have another Mountanieer on the forum.welcome and drop me a line,I also do a lot of deer huntin and am a big sausage maker.


----------



## oxicottin (Mar 18, 2007)

Im about 5 miles from PA and 5 miles from OH. I live in the panhandle!! Nice to meet you...


----------



## linescum (Mar 18, 2007)

I used to go to a racetrack in jackson? i think, near ripley to a thing called foot stompin boogie. Bluegrass, folk music and lots and lots and lots of beer


----------



## squeezy (Mar 18, 2007)

How long do you need to smoke those babys?
Man ... I can almost imagine how good they must taste!!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Mar 18, 2007)

Still another Mountaineer on the forum.  I'm from Cabins, WV (about 5 miles west of Petersburg) in the Eastern Panhandle.


----------

